# Seiryu stones



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I think they're switching over to the glow in the dark units. 

Ok, so that was lame. 

How about, they used to have a seiryu stone mountain, now they have a pit. ?

Alright, due to popular demand, I'll stop. 
The father of a friend of one of my sons - is state geologist for Michigan DEQ. I need to remember to get pictures of seiryu stone to him. Perhaps there is something in state that would substitute. If I find anything I'll post it.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

The prices for these stones are probably going to get even crazier


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Seiryu is just a form of grey limestone - nothing unique excepting the way it formed / eroded over time. 

That being said, it hasn't been available for some time now, (around 3-4 years), and pretty much all stone right now being sold as Seiryu is actually Ryuoh stone.

Common identifiable traits are: Seiryu has a bluish hue to the gray, especially when dry (if you can't immediately identify the light blue hue, then it isn't Seiryu), and also usually has quite a few calcite veins to it.

Ryuoh is a classic gray stone, that also can have calcite veins, but not as commonly as Ryuoh. 

Color is the easiest way to identify. The textures of both are similar.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> Seiryu is just a form of grey limestone - nothing unique excepting the way it formed / eroded over time.
> 
> That being said, it hasn't been available for some time now, (around 3-4 years), and pretty much all stone right now being sold as Seiryu is actually Ryuoh stone.
> 
> ...


with my experiences as geologist, IMHO seiryu is not limestone, but it is slate (lowest foliated grade in metamorphic rock). these pict below are slate outcrop that I found in Indonesia:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I've heard, seiryu is a semi-metamorphed (is that a word?) limestone. IM(limited)O, it doesn't seem smooth enough to be a slate. I'm studying mining engineering but haven't taken any geology classes yet lol, so I don't really know for sure.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

CL said:


> From what I've heard, seiryu is a semi-metamorphed (is that a word?) limestone.


do you mean metasediment? yes I agree, but not from limestone. Maybe derived from calcareous siltstone or claystone


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

That slate outcrop is more similar in texture, color and composition to Ryuo than to Seiryu, and Ryuo does have slate like tendencies to it.

The only reason I say limestone is I brought some Seiryu to the Dean of Geology at my university, who identified it as such. Doesn't mean he couldn't be wrong, but that that was the analysis.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> That being said, it hasn't been available for some time now, (around 3-4 years), and pretty much all stone right now being sold as Seiryu is actually Ryuoh stone.


When you say not available, do you mean not available as in not as many people are selling actual Seiryu stone because prices went way up, or do you mean not available because the government isn't allowing it to be harvested?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Both


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> That slate outcrop is more similar in texture, color and composition to Ryuo than to Seiryu, and Ryuo does have slate like tendencies to it.
> 
> The only reason I say limestone is I brought some Seiryu to the Dean of Geology at my university, who identified it as such. Doesn't mean he couldn't be wrong, but that that was the analysis.


have you ever tried pour strong acid like HCl to the seiryu?


----------



## AquaLabAquaria (Dec 15, 2015)

Bumping this thread! Really interesting!

So will seiryu stone buffer the water towards the alkaline side like calcium carbonate reef rock?


----------

